# D day for minor op



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Well its here, I'm going in today for a vein stripped out of my leg 

I know its only a minor op but its major to me, I have never had a general anaesthetic before, and thats the only thing that worries me (coward), I wanted it done under a local or epidural but not an option  

So if all goes well I will see you all tomorrow :roll: :roll: 

Anne


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Good luck Anne, I am sure you wiil be fine.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont panic Anne as i have had that done to both legs in one op.
You will drift off to sleep and then before you know it they are saying hello --all done.
Its the white stockings you have to wear after they are so tight and hard to get on but they do a good job.
You will be in swim suits again so its well worth it :lol: 
Good luck :wink:
Ps no scars even as they just make little holes and a cut at the top of your leg --whos going to see that :lol:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sure you will be fine. I was the same when I had my first general anaesthetic in March this year but had no complications and felt fine afterwards with none of the sickness etc that is associated with older anaethetics.

Good luck and let us know how you got on.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've had a few generals in my time. And every time if it were up to me! 

I love counting as you go under and remembering what I got to.

It's just the unknown for you, that's all.

Dave


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Good luck Anne, you'll be fine.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

After you have had it it will be a non event and you will be wondering why you worked yourself up so much. However, you are doing what I do everytime so it is perfectly normal if anyone can believe normal things happen to me.

Worst case scenario is the op may leave you a bit sore for a day or two and that's it really.

Let us know how you get on and lookng forward to your post about it when you get home.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And enjoy the hospitality and good food.

Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Agree with the other posters. Best wishes with your op.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes 

I am now back home with my feet up, you were all right about the anaesthetic I remember the anaesthetist asking for my hand then waking up to someone walking in the door, and thinking that my leg felt funny 

all that worrying for nothing 

Im a bit sore but otherwise fine, the sexy stockings in virgin white are horrible, thank God for boots and long skirts 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

annetony said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes
> Im a bit sore but otherwise fine, the sexy stockings in virgin white are horrible, thank God for boots and long skirts
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


You know how to turn a man on you do. Pse post some pix


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

annetony said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes
> 
> I remember the anaesthetist asking for my hand
> 
> ...


And did you have to tell him you were already spoken for??

Ca


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

annetony said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes
> 
> I am now back home with my feet up, you were all right about the anaesthetic I remember the anaesthetist asking for my hand then waking up to someone walking in the door, and thinking that my leg felt funny
> 
> ...


Glad we helped you to stay calm :wink: 
I hated those stockings and trying to get them on and off becomes a pain.
So carry on with your recovery and now the walking begins --I did 4 mile every day because you have to get the smaller veins to take over the job.
Remember not to cross your feet but rest the legs up as the Varicose Veins can come back 8O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

So now we can all join the group of people who know someone who has been gassed....

.... 

first time I've heard of it not being on a motorway services south of Lyon though 


hope you get better quickly


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Trust you to bring that up Frank - but she was robbed (of some veins) while under the influence!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> Trust you to bring that up Frank - but she was robbed (of some veins) while under the influence!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anne


----------

